# Gates: $10B vaccine program could save 8.7M lives



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 29, 2010)

*Gates: $10B vaccine program could save 8.7M lives*


*STORY HIGHLIGHTS*


Bill and Melinda  Gates announced plans Friday to donate $10 billion
Ten-year  program will focus on vaccines for AIDS, tuberculosis, rota virus and  pneumonia
The pledge is the largest financial commitment their  charitable foundation has made
http://www.cnn.com/2010/BUSINESS/01/29/davos.bill.gates.donates/index.html?hpt=T2


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jan 29, 2010)

I think this is fantastic, but not to be a downer about it.and I know it sounds bad

With this many more people living, what about educating them? Getting them fresh water? What about warfare over land? What about food?

I hope part of the $$ they donate will go towards giving these people some type of quality of life, Id hate to see all these extra people living, but in the long run more die because of the strain on the systems they live in

There needs to be infrastructure accommodation to accommodate these people.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 29, 2010)

From what I've read of the Gate's efforts, they are big on education as well. I know they've given millions to libraries including my local ones. I also see them calling on others to join them in this.  The guy put his mind to dominating the computer world, I'm thrilled to see him tackling these matters.

Now if he can just keep that bag of rice from bluescreening.


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 30, 2010)

Step 0)  Build an international software empire.
Step 1)  Listen to people complain that you don't do any charity work.
Step 2)  Spend $10B (that's b-b-b-billion, biatches) of your own personal wealth to save the lives of millions of people.
Step 3)  Listen to people complain that you didn't do anything to feed, clothe, educate, employ, provide healthcare and retirement for the millions of lives you are now responsible for.  


I think the most rewarding thing about charitable donation has to be the split second of gratitude that occurs right after you sign the check and before people start spitting in your face because you could have done so much more.


----------



## Hawke (Mar 21, 2010)

Sometimes gratitude has a short shelf life.  

Other times it will last for generations.

I am glad to see people help their fellow man either with time, money, or a kind word.


----------

